# Fox Float RP 23 "ProPedal" am AM 8.0



## Jedi285 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

habe mal eine mehr oder weniger dumme Frage. Wenn ich das ProPedal öffne, also laut Anleitung blauen Hebel richtung Ventil bewege, merke ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied. 
Habe hier gelesen, dass Fox den Mechanismus zur Öffnung des Dämpfers umgedreht hat, also auf der anderen Seite des Ventils liegt und es nicht in der Anleitung geändert haben. 
Ist da was dran?
-Das allerdings noch nicht mein Problem löst!

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jedi285,
hast Du ein Bike aus 2009 od. ist es älter? Du hast 3 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am blauen Hebel auf was steht der Hebel 1,2 oder 3?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedi285 (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Bike ist von 2009...
Habe eben mal den Hebel auf eins gestellt. Werde jetzt mal ne länge Tour fahren und den Dämpfer unter die Lube nehmen.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2009)

Jedi285 schrieb:


> Habe eben mal den Hebel auf eins gestellt.


warum auf 1, wenn du nen unterschied suchst?

Es stehen drei Einstellungen zur Auswahl:

 (1) PROPEDAL Leicht
 (2) PROPEDAL Mittel
 (3) PROPEDAL Fest


----------



## decline (20. Juli 2009)

also wenn der hebel links ist, dann sollte der dämpfer eigentlich auf "hart" eingestellt sein... (links aus der sicht des fahrers^^)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## simdiem (20. Juli 2009)

Es gibt Betriebsanleitungen, wieso schaut man da nicht zuerst einmal rein bevor man ein Thema eröffnet?
Wenn du immer noch keinen Unterschied zw Offen und Stufe 3 merkst, dann kannst du immer noch posten....


----------



## decline (20. Juli 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> Es gibt Betriebsanleitungen, wieso schaut man da nicht zuerst einmal rein bevor man ein Thema eröffnet?
> Wenn du immer noch keinen Unterschied zw Offen und Stufe 3 merkst, dann kannst du immer noch posten....



dann lies du den beitrag vom ersten poster mal ordentlich durch


----------



## Jedi285 (20. Juli 2009)

simdiem merkste was?


also hart--> hebel links..so auch wie in der anleitung! 
also keine überraschung...


----------



## simdiem (20. Juli 2009)

Scheinbar hast du die Anleitung gelesen, aber nicht die Funktionen ausprobiert. Siehe dein 2. Post.

Auch egal.

Klappts jetzt?


----------



## H.R. (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Ich fahre den Dämpfer an einem Ghost Lector Team und verstehe Dich. Ich gehe auch stark davon aus das Propedal links ist und recht dann offen...obwohl Fox es anders beschreibt!
Bevor jemand jetzt sagt probieren......ich habe es eine Woche lang bei einer Alpentour getestet!
Mach mal ein wenig Luft aus dem Dämpfer und fahre mal die verschiedene Typen.....so müsstest DU es merken...wann was wippt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schopf RGB (20. Juli 2009)

Edit: Hab großen Schmarrn geschrieben. Zum Ventil PP, vom Ventil weg offen. Ich entschuldige mich dafür


----------



## updike (20. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich muß man sich nur merken, daß der Hebel von selber "schnappt", wenn man ihn in die offene Stellung drückt. Will man PP zuschalten, dann muß der Hebel über den gesamten Weg gedrückt werden.
Den Unterschied ob offen oder PP merkt man deutlich, man muß dazu nicht mal fahren, starkes Drücken mit dem Körper auf den Sattel reicht aus.

Gruß updike


----------



## Jedi285 (20. Juli 2009)

danke für die hilfreichen antworten! habe es heute auch endlich geschnallt...
also weg vom ventil ist eindeutig offen...

danke!


----------



## Cuberia (20. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt auch den RP 23 und die Zeichnung Propedal / Geöffnet bei Fox ist definitiv falsch. So ist es richtig.




Gruss : Volker


----------



## RICO (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Volker,
bei der Zeichnung ist das Ventil links (Einbauzustand), ab 2009 ist das aber rechts !?
Unsere 2009er XCs haben jedenfalls auch das Ventil rechts und auch ProPedal wenn der Hebel nach rechts zur Kette zeigt. Das merkt man deutlich! Ich nehme an, dass ist beim AM auch so und nicht wie auf der Zeichnung?!

Gruß RICO


----------



## Strider (22. Februar 2010)

Auf der härtesten stufe spürt man das PP doch deutlich. Sonst würde ich mir sorgen machen, dass etwas nicht stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (23. Februar 2010)

..jungs, stell mir am 2010er AM die gleiche frage, bin auch der meinung, PP an, wenn hebel WEG vom ventil. könnte das jemand endgültig beantworten?? bin sau schwer und fahre mit >16 bar. da kommt man schon mal durcheinander..  ;-)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Februar 2010)

das fühlt man doch am hebel oder nicht? beim aktivieren rastet er am ende des hebelwegs fest ein, beim deaktivieren löst er sich am anfang des hebelwegs und hat dann auch etwas spiel.


----------



## paradisoinferno (23. Februar 2010)

dasLasso schrieb:


> ..jungs, stell mir am 2010er AM die gleiche frage, bin auch der meinung, PP an, wenn hebel WEG vom ventil. könnte das jemand endgültig beantworten?? bin sau schwer und fahre mit >16 bar. da kommt man schon mal durcheinander..  ;-)




Rechts (Ventilseite) merklich gedämpft, links offen.....


----------



## Unruheherdt (24. Februar 2010)

Yep, hab auch ein 2009er AM und bei mir ist es definitiv so:

Hebel links (weg vom Ventil) = offen

Hebel rechts (hin zum Ventil) = PP leicht, PP mittel, PP schwer (je nach Druckstufe)

Alles aus Sicht des Fahrers auf dem Bike sitzend!


Servus!


----------



## chinne (24. Februar 2010)

Hi
Beim Lux MR mit RP23 das selbe. Die Zeichnung von Fox stimmt nicht. Als ich den Verkäufer bei Canyon angesprochen habe meinte er das ihm das neu sei. 
Gruß Chinne


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Februar 2010)

ich verkaufe einen nagelneuen fox float rp23 dämpfer für 260 euro wer haben will melden bitte!


----------



## Jogi (24. Februar 2010)

krawallbruder schrieb:


> ich verkaufe einen nagelneuen fox float rp23 dämpfer für 260 euro wer haben will melden bitte!



Vielleicht könntest du ja dazuschreiben, welche Einbaulänge und Hub er hat...

und ausserdem bist du im falschen Forum - die Kanonentaler sind woanders


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Februar 2010)

ja das stimmt^^ er ist 190mm lang und hat einen hub von 50,8mm 

ich kann ihn nur leider noch nich nich bikemarkt(börse) verkaufen deshalb frag ich hier nach


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Februar 2010)

hier, wo verkaufthreads nicht erlaubt sind...  gute idee!


----------



## chinne (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Canyon Thread den Canyon Fahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Yep, hab auch ein 2009er AM und bei mir ist es definitiv so:
> 
> Hebel links (weg vom Ventil) = offen
> 
> ...


Genauso ists bei meinem 2010er Nerve AM auch. Und die ProPedal einstellung soll ja auch nicht den Dämpfer komplett blockieren, sondern nur bei schnellerem fahren das Wippen verhindern was zumindest bei mir auch sehr gut funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## ice-cristal (7. März 2010)

Hallo!

Auch ich habe das Problem zwischen offen und Pro-Pedal kaum einen Unterschied wahrnehmen zu können. Sobald ich am Sattel sitze und 2-3 Meter rolle sinkt der Dämpfer in beiden Einstellungen exakt gleich weit ein.

Während der Fahrt merkt man auch überhaupt KEINEN Unterschied, was mich sehr verwundert. 

Werde nun nochmals alle Einstellungen durchgehen. Sollte sich nichts änderen werde ich beim Händler reklamieren.

Schöne Grüße aus Wien!


----------



## doppelboa (10. März 2010)

War auch anfangs verunsichert wie wenig sich dabei ändert. Beim ganz Durchfedern ist der Unterschied klein, aber die Losbrechkraft erhöht sich, das Wippen wird gemildert. Bilde mir ein es bringt ein wenig, nutze es aber nur selten, genauso wie die Gabelabsenkung, die nur bei steilen Dingern oder bei eklig langen Bergen zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## lopeng (19. April 2010)

ice-cristal schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Auch ich habe das Problem zwischen offen und Pro-Pedal kaum einen Unterschied wahrnehmen zu können. Sobald ich am Sattel sitze und 2-3 Meter rolle sinkt der Dämpfer in beiden Einstellungen exakt gleich weit ein.
> 
> ...



Genau den gleichen Eindruck habe ich auch! Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin wie es optimal sein müsste, nur wie ich es gerne hätte, und das wäre absolut wippfrei beim sitzend pedalieren. Welchen Druck fahrt ihr den Dämpfer und bei welchem Gewicht? Ist es schädlich für den Dämpfer ihn beim downhill geschlossen zu fahren?


----------



## sugarbiker (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wer beim Rollen keinen Unterschied merkt zwischen Pro Pedal und offen - dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen - die Pro Pedal Funktion merkt man erst wenn man auch in die Pedale tritt.

Wer trotzdem beim treten mit Druck auf dem Pedal keinen Unterschied merkt fährt mit zuviel Druck im Dämpfer.

Ich fahre ein 2010er AM8, vom Fahrer aus gesehen rechts Pro Pedal 3 aktiviert ist der Effekt stark zu spüren und mehr als ausreichend.

also ran ans Setup


----------



## Aza (19. April 2010)

Hi,

also besonders gut merkt man das, wenn man aufsteht und im Stehen pedaliert. Meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige Einsatzzweck des ProPedals, da das bissl Wippen im Sitzen mich nicht stört.

Gruß
Aza


----------



## lopeng (19. April 2010)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer beim Rollen keinen Unterschied merkt zwischen Pro Pedal und offen - dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen - die Pro Pedal Funktion merkt man erst wenn man auch in die Pedale tritt.
> 
> Wer trotzdem beim treten mit Druck auf dem Pedal keinen Unterschied merkt fährt mit zuviel Druck im Dämpfer.
> ...


Welchen Druck fährts du und bei welchem Gewicht?
Zuviel Druck verringert die Funktion bei Propedal? Da hatte ich wohl ne falsche Denkweise, ich dachte wenn ich nen höheren Druck fahre wird der Dämpfer härter und somit auch das Propedal spürbarer.
Da ich ohnehin kürzlich erst vom Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen bin, bin ich noch nicht so kompfortverwöhnt und es darf auch etwas härter sein.


----------



## sugarbiker (19. April 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> Welchen Druck fährts du und bei welchem Gewicht?
> Zuviel Druck verringert die Funktion bei Propedal? Da hatte ich wohl ne falsche Denkweise, ich dachte wenn ich nen höheren Druck fahre wird der Dämpfer härter und somit auch das Propedal spürbarer.
> Da ich ohnehin kürzlich erst vom Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen bin, bin ich noch nicht so kompfortverwöhnt und es darf auch etwas härter sein.



letzteres habe ich vermutet - also Mut zum Hub !!
den genauen Druck kann ich gar nicht sagen - ich pumpe den Dämpfer etwas zu stark auf, setzte mich aufs Rad und lasse dann vorsichtig langsam Luft ab bis ich 30% SAG habe, dann beobachte ich nochmals das Einfedern bei meinen Touren, optimal ist er eingestellt wenn der Dämpfer bei Standard-Touren den Hub auch komplett nutzt. Dann wirst du auch das Aufrichten unter Kettenzug am Berg, insbesondere beim kleinen Kettenblatt schön beobachten können.


----------



## doppelboa (19. April 2010)

Als sehr schwerer Fahrer habe ich 18Bar drauf, also fast das Maximum (20Bar), mit dem Negativfederweg und Fahrgefühl passt das so. Propedal merke ich so natürlich kaum, auch wenn ich es auf Stufe 3 habe. Das Losbrechmoment erhöht sich minimal, aber nicht deutlich. Reicht aber. 
Ob es schädlich ist so die Berge runterzu ballern? Ich denke der Verschleiß erhöht sich etwas, da man sich ja auf dem Öl und damit auf den Dichtungen abstützt. Aber Bauchschmerzen hätte ich erst bei geschlossener Druckstufe (was nicht geht), wo man sich mit vollem Gewicht auf dem Öl und damit auf den Dichtungen abstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (20. April 2010)

Nachdem ich den RP23 von 2009 bei nem Kumpel gefahren bin und mit dem PP herumgespielt hatte, hat ich das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer "härter" wird und z.B. bei einem Sprung deutlich weniger einfedert. 

Bei meinem Rp23 von 2010 hatte ich anfangs auch kaum einen Unterschied gemerkt. Er ist in der Härte (auch bei Stufe 3) fast identisch, nur dass das Ansprechverhalten deutlich schlechter wird und dadurch weniger wippt.
Wenn ich aber mal im Wiegetritt bin merk ich kaum einen Unterschied. Ich hoffe das ist normal so???


----------



## schappi (21. April 2010)

Das Propedal ist eine Einstellung der Lowspeed Druckstufe. D,h. die Dämpfung insbesondere niederfrequenter Schwingungen wird stark erhöht.
Die Federhärte wird nicht verändert, warum auch? Du willst ja nur das Wippen (also niederfrequente Schwingungen) unterdrücken,. Das Ansprechverhalten eines Dämpfers wird natürlich immer schlechter wenn ich die Dämpfung hochsetze. Das Öl fließt ja jetzt langsamer durch den Dämpfer.
Alles Klar?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

danke.


----------



## MrTosta (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre seit dieser Woche das Nerve AM 8.0 und suche auch noch die Funktion des RP23. Ich kann ihn aktivieren (auch Stufe 38, habe 15 Bar Druck und merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied 
Ist das die Charakteristik des Dämpfers oder ist dieser eventuell kaputt? 
Alle anderen Plattformen dämpfen erheblich mehr und früher, die ich bisher verglichen habe.


----------



## hptaccv (10. April 2011)

...gerade umgestiegen von DT Swiss auf RP23, find ProPedal super und merke deutlich den Unterschied. Ja, der Unterschied läßt nach, je mehr Druck man im Dämpfer hat. 

In der Anleitung steht man solle die Propedal Einstellung (also 1,2 oder 3) idealerweise VOR oder NACH der Fahrt einstellen und nicht WÄHREND der Fahrt, das ganze gelb unterlegt (oder so ähnlich). Gibt es da vielleicht einen Hintergrund dazu? 

Grüße,


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

hptaccv schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht man solle die Propedal Einstellung (also 1,2 oder 3) idealerweise VOR oder NACH der Fahrt einstellen und nicht WÄHREND der Fahrt, das ganze gelb unterlegt (oder so ähnlich). Gibt es da vielleicht einen Hintergrund dazu?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich denke es geht hier entweder um
a) Sicherheitshinweis "blabla Hand nach unten greifen Sicherheitsgefahr etc. pp."
oder aber
b) Während man im Rad sitzt sollte man den Hebel nicht umschalten da die Funktion nur bei entlastetem Dämpfer greift

*schulterzuck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (10. April 2011)

Welcher Druck ist denn empfehlenswert bei 73 kg Körpergewicht?


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

lopeng schrieb:


> Welcher Druck ist denn empfehlenswert bei 73 kg Körpergewicht?



Wieviel Hub hast Du denn?

Eine Tabelle zum Sag findest Du hier: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html

Wirst leider ein wenig rumprobieren müssen bis Du alles eingestellt hast, eine Empfehlung wie bei den Federgabeln gibt es aufgrund verschiedener Hinterbauten ja nicht. Denke aber mal, So <= 10 Bar sollten bei Dir passen...


----------



## Ghost78 (18. August 2011)

Servus Zusammen, 

habe mich hier gerade mal durchgelesen und Fragen an Euch:

Bis vor eine Mehrtagestout war mit meinem RP23 alles in Ordnung. Wenn ich Propedal eingestellt habe hatte ich fast ein Hardtail. Dann haben wir eben aufgrund des zusätzliche Gewichtes vom Rucksack den Dämpfer härter eingestellt. Auch auf der Tour war alles in Ordnung. Zu Hause haben wir wieder den Druck reduziert (alter Druck). Jetzt klappt es aber irgendwie nicht mehr, denn normalerweise ist der Dämpfer nicht bzw. kaum eingesackt selbst wenn man sich nur draufgesetzt hat. Nun sackt er erstmal soweit ein wie ohne Propedal.. Jemand eine Idee? Das Fahrverhalten bergauf ist spürbar anders...

Danke im voraus


----------



## sugarbiker (18. August 2011)

delete ................


----------



## Ghost78 (22. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## sugarbiker (22. August 2011)

habe mein Dämpfer gerade eingesendet (flatout suspension)

lasse u.a. die ProPedal Wirkung verstärken (bei mir ebenso nahezu unwirksam in Stufe 3, AM8 2010; 80kg Fahrer)


----------



## lopeng (22. August 2011)

Ghost78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort



Welche Antwort? Habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem und würde gerne dessen Lösung wissen?!


----------



## Ghost78 (22. August 2011)

War bei meiner Werkstatt (nem zertifizierten Foxer)... ich werde meinen Dämpfer zum Service abgeben - aber nach RS reicht es Ende der Saison.


----------



## Spassquadrat (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin, 
bin noch ein klein wenig am verzweifeln beim Setup meines RP 23 am Nerve XC 2010.
Wenn ich ProPedal aktiviere (Hebelchen vom Ventil weg), merke ich beim auf den Sattel im Stand druecken dass sich der Dämpfer verhärtet. 
Soweit hab ich das Verhalten auch erwartet, da ja die LowSpeed Druckstufe erhöht wird.
OK,
aber mein Problem ist, dass der Hinterbau stärker anfängt zu wippen wenn ich Pro Pedal aktiviert hab. 
Sollte doch genau umgekehrt sein.... 

Druck hab ich jetzt so eingestellt, das ich ca 25% SAg hab. Dann lieg ich bei meiner Größe/Gewicht so bei ca. 16,5 Bar. 

Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch mir noch nen Tipp geben wo/wie ich weiter machen soll....

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen, dunklen und nassen Kiel.


----------



## Spassquadrat (6. Dezember 2011)

Arrgh, Fehler gefunden.....
In meiner Anleitung steht: Drehrad nach rechts erhöht die DRUCKSTUFE... 
Nur in der Überschrift steht Einstellen Zugstufe. 
Ergo: Man sollte auch die Überschrift lesen...... 

OK, ja, hätte ich auch durch durchprobieren herausfinden können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

